# Aged moggy owner from Scotland



## GoJo (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm Gordon, and I have a 20 year-old female black cat, Ziggy.

She's fairly deaf, and has hyperthyroidism, which she is on medication for, but otherwise in surprisingly good health for her age! 

Oh, and she gets a monthly B-12 jag to stimulate her appetite, which works wonders.

OK, that's my intro, see ya in the main forums...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Gordon! Ziggys 20 years! WOW!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GoJo (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks dogs!

Yeah, she's a seasoned campaigner all right.

Apart from her thyroid, the vet says she's in good health too.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!! A B-12 shot monthly? How long has she been getting that Are there side effects to that? I've never heard of that before and wonder if my overly picky Lacey would benefit from that.


----------



## GoJo (Nov 23, 2013)

No, no side effects that I;ve been made aware of, just a radically increased appetite. I think it's a vitamin, so it's unlikely to have any side-effects, I would have thought.

You should definitely ask your vet about it, the difference in appetite is remarkable. She's been getting it under a year, say, 6-12 months, and it's helped very noticeably raise her weight.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll do that. Lacey is so skinny but acts like is she hungry a lot - but often will turn her nose up at even her favorite foods. She is due next month for her rabies so I will discuss the B-12 shots - it'd be worth it to put a couple pounds on her. We've had her less than a year now (she is 4). I wonder if mixing some OTC B-12 supplements in her food would help.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello and welcome to you and Ziggy, what a great age she is.


----------



## GoJo (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks, kittiesmom.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi!


----------



## GoJo (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Arianwen.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

20 years - you have taken good care of Ziggy.


----------



## GoJo (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Jetlaya and cat owner again.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Impressive number on Ziggy too! 

P. S. I visited Scotland once and I've wanted to go back ever since! Loved it!


----------



## GoJo (Nov 23, 2013)

bibiak87 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Impressive number on Ziggy too!
> 
> P. S. I visited Scotland once and I've wanted to go back ever since! Loved it!


Hi and thanks!

Yeah, Scotland is a beautiful country all right! I assume you're in the US?


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

GoJo said:


> Hi and thanks!
> 
> Yeah, Scotland is a beautiful country all right! I assume you're in the US?


No, actually I am an Icelander living in Newfoundland. :cool

Beautiful country, beautiful buildings, Impressive castles and very nice, friendly people! :smile:


----------



## GoJo (Nov 23, 2013)

bibiak87 said:


> No, actually I am an Icelander living in Newfoundland. :cool
> 
> Beautiful country, beautiful buildings, Impressive castles and very nice, friendly people! :smile:


Ah okay. Nice combination.


----------

